# Ottimizzare portatile datato

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

possiedo un vecchio portatile (Toshiba Satellite S1900-101) che ha un P4 1.6, 512Mb di ram sdram ed una Radeon Mobility M6. Inutile dire che ha spesso evidenti rallentamenti con Gnome2 e più di un'applicazione avviata.

Volevo chiedere consiglio su come alleggerirlo. Quale desktop environment mi conviene usare di quelli più leggeri? (Lo installerò insieme a Gnome, tanto lo spazio almeno non manca)

C'è qualche altra accortezza che posso avere per velocizzarlo un po'? (Kernel, demoni, applicazioni userspace, ottimizzazioni et cetera...

Grazie.

----------

## k01

Salve UnoSD   :Smile: 

512 MB di ram per un ambiente desktop completo sono ormai un po' pochini, se non puoi/vuoi arrivare almeno a 1 GB devi si cercare qualcosa più leggero. ci sarebbe gnome-light ma non penso cambi moltissimo la situazione, piuttosto potresti provare XFCE o LXDE, oppure qualcosa di ancora più leggero come Enlightenment, ma qui non si parla più di ambienti desktop quanto piuttosto di gestori finestre   :Wink: 

per il discorso kernel e servizi all'avvio il consiglio è quello di limitarli al minimo indispensabile, tenere solo ciò che serve veramente. nella configurazione di default del kernel ci sono un sacco di cose che magari non vengono mai usate, ad esempio in device drivers, potresti iniziare a limare quelle facendo attenzione a non eliminare ciò che invece ti serve veramente. comunque penso che queste siano sottigliezze alla fine, la maggior parte della ram se la pappa l'ambiente grafico

----------

## UnoSD

 *Quote:*   

> 512 MB di ram per un ambiente desktop completo sono ormai un po' pochini, se non puoi/vuoi arrivare almeno a 1 GB devi si cercare qualcosa più leggero. ci sarebbe gnome-light ma non penso cambi moltissimo la situazione, piuttosto potresti provare XFCE o LXDE, oppure qualcosa di ancora più leggero come Enlightenment

 

Salve ex-The Extremer!  :Smile: 

Purtroppo supporta massimo 768mB e per soli 256 non avrei nemmeno la pazienza di cercarli! Già ho emerso gnome-light (ma questo l'ho fatto anche sul fisso col quad core perché gnome completo mi mette solo roba inutile).

Quindi tu mi consiglieresti Enlightment? È il più leggero? Com'è? Utilizzabile o molto carente?

 *Quote:*   

> ad esempio in device drivers, potresti iniziare a limare quelle facendo attenzione a non eliminare ciò che invece ti serve veramente.

 

Già tolto tutto! C'è solo il necessario per l'hardware del portatile! Io pensavo a qualcosa tipo "tweak" del kernel per pc obsoleti. O qualcosa di particolare che mi sarà sicuramente sfuggita (in quanto non ho "googleato" proprio ogni singola opzione in menuconfig)

Grazie della risposta!

P.s. Quasi dimenticavo: I nuovi driver proprietari Ati sono solo per schede recenti, mi conviene trovare dei vecchi proprietari al posto degli open per velocizzare?

P.p.s. Ho installato enlightenment sulla distro di test sul fisso; solo ora mi sono reso conto che non è un DE, ma è solo un WM che sostituisce metacity! Avevo capito che era un DE talmente scarno da essere quasi solo il gestore, non che fosse davvero SOLO il gestore finestre!

----------

## k01

si, è considerato un gestore finestre, poi dipende dalle esigenze comunque, a me basta E17 sul netbook. probabilmente hai installato E16, prova E17, dovrebbe essere più completo, ha anche un suo login manager   :Wink: 

tweak del kernel particolari non ne conosco mi spiace

per i driver ati ti conviene utilizzare quelli open, tanto non penso che vuoi utilizzare il computer per giochi 3D e devi sfruttare al massimo la scheda, quelli open dovrebbero andare più che bene, hanno anche loro l'accelerazione 3D comunque. inoltre anche se trovassi i vecchi driver proprietari molto probabilmente non andrebbero con le versioni più recenti di xorg

----------

## UnoSD

Li ho provati un po' tutti sulla distro di test e devo dire che molti sono pietosi... Openbox sembra il più essenziale (quindi credo anche veloce) ma non ha praticamente nulla e sembra pure "inconfigurabile"...

Gli unici validi mi sono sembrati Xfce e Lxde, anche se quest'ultimo sembra ancora una beta... Se non è ancora troppo pesante per quella configurazione credo che sceglierò il primo.

Ok, allora terrò quelli open! (Non ci gioco praticamente mai, ma ogni tanto mi viene lo sfizio di usare l'emulatore del Sega Mega Drive per giocare a Sonic (kega-fusion) e con i driver open non è utilizzabile... Inoltre i film ce li devo poter vedere; ma quest'ultimo non sembra un problema nemmeno con gnome e mplayer)

Sarebbe molto bello se fosse un po' più funzionale Openbox...

Per E17 cosa devo fare? Smascherare il pacchetto enlightenment-0.16.9999?

----------

## k01

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> Per E17 cosa devo fare? Smascherare il pacchetto enlightenment-0.16.9999?

 

io avevo seguito questa guida e installato da overlay: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/E17 non so se ora è la stessa che si trova in portage.

comunque questo è all'incirca come dovrebbe apparirti E17 se è la versione corretta  :Wink:  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/36/E17_bw_screenshot.png

----------

## UnoSD

Confermo... Amo alla follia LXDE ma è davvero troppo acerbo per il normale uso quotidiano!

Xfce sembra avere tutte le carte in regola ma non mi convince proprio! Ed ho l'impressione che sia abbastanza più pesante di LXDE e di tutti gli altri.

E17 lo provo domani e faccio sapere il verdetto!

----------

## djinnZ

Perdona ma non ho proprio voglia di ripetere sempre le stesse cose, cerca i vecchi post per ulteriori dettaglicomunque:Con poca ram a disposizione si deve modularizzare il più possibile (tranne il fs che usi per root tutto modulare, per esempio)per lacune cose e mettere tutto builtin per altre (driver base per USB builtin ma supporto HD-usb modulare), leggere con attenzione le opzioni per l'embedded e limare il kernel all'osso (c'è moplto su cui lavorare)conviene smontare il disco e lavorare direttamente da un altro pc o usare nfs.CFLSGS="-g0" etc.per quel che so converrebbe usare fglrx al posto di kms per r100 ma con i nuovi kernel non vuol saperne di funzionare quindi non hai sceltapuoi anche provare kde ma devi sostituire kwin (sarei tentato di andare sul vecchio fvwm od afterstep, sempre validi IMHO, ma avevo fatto un tentativo appena introdotti i kde-meta quindi parlo di molto tempo fa), limitare accuratamente servizi ed orpelli vari (scordati i metapacchetti nel tuo caso sono l'incarnazione del male) etc.X va configurato staticamente (tastiera e mouse da Xorg.conf etc.)kdrive?cerca comunque la ram su ebay  :Wink:  

----------

## UnoSD

@k01:

Enlightenment E17 è bellissimo! Una delizia per gli occhi! Ma da tutti gli effetti grafici che ha, mi sembra assai più pesante di Gnome!

@djinnZ

Un'aiutino su i "tag" di ricerca o le discussioni? (cerco "portatile vecchio/laptop datato"?)

Uso tutto builtin, ma sono davvero le cose basilari, senza le quali: non ho la rete, non ho le usb, non ho il filesystem, et cetera... Certo, come ho già detto, non ho controllato granché bene, quindi, non so... pubblico il mio .config del kernel?

Nella speranza che qualcuno abbia la pazienza di dargli un'occhiata lo metto lo stesso: http://pastebin.com/g067qK2X

Chiedo conferma: -g0 annulla tutte le funzioni di debug, giusto?

Per fglrx: Maledetta ATI!

A questo punto non mi conviene Xfce rispetto a KDE? Oppure senza kwin è più veloce?

X: Provvedo subito!

kdrive: se dici che ne vale la pena, faccio un bel backup e lo provo...

Ram: Già fatto  :Wink:  Però non so se +256 valgano 15 euro!

Grazie della risposta.

----------

## k01

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> @k01:
> 
> Enlightenment E17 è bellissimo! Una delizia per gli occhi! Ma da tutti gli effetti grafici che ha, mi sembra assai più pesante di Gnome!
> 
> 

 

per gli effetti grafici basta avere l'accelerazione 3D della gpu, ma in quanto a ram consumata è molto ma molto inferiore a gnome, anche con tutti gli efetti grafici dovrebbe girare tranquillamente in 128 MB di ram

----------

## UnoSD

 *k01 wrote:*   

>  *UnoSD wrote:*   @k01:
> 
> Enlightenment E17 è bellissimo! Una delizia per gli occhi! Ma da tutti gli effetti grafici che ha, mi sembra assai più pesante di Gnome!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Purtroppo la gpu è vecchia! Magari se poi ci vedo anche un video con mplayer si rallenta tutto, no? Che dici?

P.s. Ma non si possono disattivare tutti???

P.p.s. Io però non ho attivato l'opengl in Enlightenment, non fa tutto con la cpu così?

P.p.p.s. Magari quando riprendo il portatile da casa della mia ragazza faccio un bel backup e provo sia enlightenment che xfce...

----------

## k01

ti chiamerò l'uomo dei P.S.   :Laughing: 

per i video dipende anche dalla risoluzione, con quell'hardware un video a 1080p è praticamente impossibile riprodurlo in modo fluido, ma forse neanche a 720p.

si, puoi disattivarli completamente, c'è un modulo apposta, ma secondo me perdi gran parte del fascino   :Razz: 

più che altro è una questione di direct rendering, anche se la gpu è vecchia per questi effetti grafici è meglio lasciar fare a lei invece che alla cpu. puoi controllare con glxinfo se il DR funziona correttamente (x11-apps/mesa-progs)

----------

## UnoSD

 *Quote:*   

> per i video dipende anche dalla risoluzione, con quell'hardware un video a 1080p è praticamente impossibile riprodurlo in modo fluido, ma forse neanche a 720p.

 

Mi pare che i 720p riesco ancora ancora a vederli se non faccio partire altro!

 *Quote:*   

> si, puoi disattivarli completamente, c'è un modulo apposta, ma secondo me perdi gran parte del fascino   

 

Vero! Però così, secondo me, andrà proprio a scatti! Qual'è il modulo?

 *Quote:*   

> più che altro è una questione di direct rendering, anche se la gpu è vecchia per questi effetti grafici è meglio lasciar fare a lei invece che alla cpu. puoi controllare con glxinfo se il DR funziona correttamente (x11-apps/mesa-progs

 

Il dr dovrebbe essere attivo, dopo controllo.

Purtroppo non posso fare molte prove, lo posso usare solo tramite ssh.

Sono l'uomo "Proprio Sexy" -.- Pessima lo so! Ma non mi viene altro con p.s. che non sia offensivo per me! XD

----------

## djinnZ

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> Un'aiutino su i "tag" di ricerca o le discussioni?

 Cerca le discussioni in cui sono intervenuto a proposito del kernel.

E verifica ogni singola opzione.

Gli spunti te li ho dati e non ho voglia (tempo+tranquillità) di approfondire oltre.

----------

## UnoSD

Appena riprendo il portatile faccio un po' di prove e scrivo i risultati!

----------

## UnoSD

Riprendo questa veccha discussione perché (anche se non mi sono ancora ripreso il portatile) ho di recente letto un articolo su X.Org server che presto eliminerà KDrive e Xvfb...

Io uso ancora il normalissimo X server su quel portatile datato (con XFCE), ma come posso alleggerirlo? Ho letto che le caratteristiche di KDrive e Xvfb sono presenti in xf86-video-dummy, ma quindi basta che uso come driver: "dummy" per velocizzare? O c'è qualcos'altro da fare? Purtroppo le notizie a riguardo, in rete, sono scarse...

@k01

Ho scelto di lasciar stare Enlightenment E17 perché è ancora un po' instabile e, nonostante sia sfizioso, credo che con i driver NON proprietari e tutti gli effetti grafici (che ancora non ho visto come disattivare) sia più pesante di XFCE... (Continuo a maledire LXDE perché mi piaceva molto ed era leggerissimo ma è pieno di bug...)

P.s. (per la gioia di k01 XD)

Tra poco quel portatile diventerà il mio UNICO computer e devo essere più utilizzabile possibile per non soffrire la mancanza dell'Athlon X4 (Considerate che è un P4 1.6GHz con 512 di ram e ci devo pure usare Photoshop sotto wine!)

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho provato LXDE qualche volta ma non mi ha dato l'impressione di essere strabuggato. Forse è stata solo fortuna.

Comunque, è ovvio che più hai un windows manager leggero e più è "acerbo" (insomma... meno complesso). Quindi bisogna sempre raggiungere un compromesso fra usabilità e "numero di features".

----------

## UnoSD

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io ho provato LXDE qualche volta ma non mi ha dato l'impressione di essere strabuggato. Forse è stata solo fortuna.
> 
> Comunque, è ovvio che più hai un windows manager leggero e più è "acerbo" (insomma... meno complesso). Quindi bisogna sempre raggiungere un compromesso fra usabilità e "numero di features".

 

Dai, meno complesso dovrebbe voler dire più stabile! Meno cose ci sono meno ce ne sono che possono funzionare male! XD

In realtà si rincretinisce (anche un po' XFCE ma molto di meno) con il solo fatto che ho home sul desktop! Che è una cosa basilare, ma non gli piace... Ed anche altre cose piuttosto scomode che mi hanno "costretto" ad XFCE... Magari dopo lo riprovo (e se c'è, lo aggiorno) e ti faccio sapere gli altri motivi! Anche se già il primo fatto è abbastanza scocciante...

----------

## bi-andrea

UnoSD forse nel tuo andrebbe meglio se girano pachetti più datati, riuscirebbe ad andare meglio, però come fare questo non lo so

----------

## UnoSD

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> UnoSD forse nel tuo andrebbe meglio se girano pachetti più datati, riuscirebbe ad andare meglio, però come fare questo non lo so

 

Dipende dai pacchetti, magari Gnome datato è effetivamente più veloce, ma la maggior parte degli altri non diventano più pesanti man mano che progrediscono. Però preferirei un sistema più "pulito", anche perché quelli molto vecchi (che farebbero la differenza) non sono nell'albero principale... A questo punto ci mettevo LFS! Ma sono troppo pigro per fare tutto manualmente per sempre...

Diciamo che la cosa che mi preme di più adesso è capire come funziona questo X alleggerito... (Anche per curiosità, non solo per utilità)

----------

